# It was bound to happen.



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Everytime I go down the side of the 3mb I see the crab trap buoys and think, "Your gonna lose a fish on one of those one day." Well last night it happened. Me and Adrianno launched from 17th Ave. Adrianno got past the first small hump and was tired so I put my anchor line around the bridge on a float for him. He started catching white trout and was happy as can he for his first trip in a kayak. I worked down the bridge to the middle. Dolphins were everywhere. And they were going nuts. Busting the surface and raising hell. Almost to the big hump and my shrimp gets hit and its on! Thirty minutes later I still had not seen it. But it was heading to Adrianno. Fifteen minutes later I get a glimpse of a massive redfish. Ten more minutes and I am close to Adrianno and the biggest redfish I have ever seen breaks the surface. I get Adrianno to unhook from the rope to help. We try to get it to his net with no success. We are drifting east. The redfish dives and I feel my line scraping something. I look up and am ten feet from a crab trap buoy. Line goes tight. I cannot gain and the fish cannot pull. Then all hell broke loose. I try to untangle and can't get it free. I hand the rod to Adrianno and start pulling this crab trap up until I find my line. The red is still on! I have Adrianno's big net in my yak now. His rods are tangled with mine. My Propel had crab trap line in it. I start handlining 20lb Super Slick Power Pro. I get the fish up and put him in the net and he don't fit! This is the only time I get a good look at him. His head is as big as a basket ball. He was at LEAST 48" long. I try to tail grab him to pull him on in and he flips out the net and back down. Line is still wrapped around the crab line. We are drifting away from it now. Paddling hard and Almost back to the buoy and the line breaks. Just like that he was gone. Me nor Adrianno have ever seen such a massive redfish.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice report would have been a hell of a catch!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Whoever put those traps there has no consideration for fisherman. They're always in my way


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Yea, but you have a great story to tell for years to come.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

great story and thanks for sharing. Imagine if you have a video to show


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we use 65lb power pro to cut through kelp and lobster trap ropes. some braids have 10+ strands making them super smooth, regulare 65lb PP has 6 or 8 and will saw through anything; Mono, kelp, rope, the side of your yak...

heres a good vid demonstrating. everytime you see him frantically reeling to catch up to the fish is because the braid cut through and he has to regain tension.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story and a great 1st trip fer Adrianno!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

did u see any of the eels, crabs, shrimp or baby flounder swimming onto. saw some monday night


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> we use 65lb power pro to cut through kelp and lobster trap ropes. some braids have 10+ strands making them super smooth, regulare 65lb PP has 6 or 8 and will saw through anything; Mono, kelp, rope, the side of your yak...
> 
> heres a good vid demonstrating. everytime you see him frantically reeling to catch up to the fish is because the braid cut through and he has to regain tension.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAbkTFc8Da0


The new Power Pro Super Slick I have on my Penn 550 feels like mono so I doubt its cutting anything. Would have made my night though.


----------



## Squid (May 25, 2013)

I hate those crab trabs!!! I had gotten so much line wrapped up in those about 3 weeks ago. I lost a brand new rappala lure on one too. I was pissed!!! No consideration to whoever put those there.


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

That sucks. Too bad there wasn't a knife handy that the crab buoy line just happened to "rub" against.....purely by accident of course.


----------



## Jamfhes (Jul 20, 2013)

No consideration to whoever put those there.


----------

